# My First Big Girl Groom



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well.. Lola was due to get groomed today but as she is still very short - she didn't need it so instead of cancelling the appointment (was booked at time of the last groom) we decided to give Nina a little puppy groom experience. Eyes, paws, hygiene trim. Needless to say I was nervous, but very specific. 

I cannot believe how grown up she looks! Not sure what I think of it... What do you all think? I love being able to see her big eyes and she must love being able to see everything so well. I miss the puppy fuzz I think. 

She was really good! Smells delightful..























































Couldn't resist this one too.. She was sitting so nicely!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nina looks adorable, I love the 2 wispy bits on her head that look like horns, little devil


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lola looks gorgeous and actually I like Nina's look too - especially the eyebrows in the first two - they make her look positively amazed 
I'm sure after a couple of doodle dashes amongst the leaves in the damp grass Nina will look much more like herself.
Both of your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nina is adorable. She couldn't look bad nit even next to Lola and that is saying something!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They are both beautiful, whoever did the trim did a great job. I can't believe you can get them to sit still for the camera like that. At that age Rufus would sit still for a second and then attack it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lola looks gorgeous and actually I like Nina's look too - especially the eyebrows in the first two - they make her look positively amazed
> I'm sure after a couple of doodle dashes amongst the leaves in the damp grass Nina will look much more like herself.
> Both of your dogs are beautiful.


I'm loving Lola's look at the minute Marzi.. She's very prettiful..

Thank you! 

I think Nina looks even more like a barn owl!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nina looks lovely look at those big bright eyes and that cute button nose Lola is starting to look more like beautiful self now too! In some pictures Lola looks so small compared to baby Nina


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> They are both beautiful, whoever did the trim did a great job. I can't believe you can get them to sit still for the camera like that. At that age Rufus would sit still for a second and then attack it!


I took Nina to vet the other day to be weighed.. 

We went over to the scale. She was off lead by the way! The vet Nurse was with us and I led Nina on to the scale and asked her to sit and wait.. She did it SOOOOO WELL! In a full waiting room with dogs barking and cats miaowing and a few business people chatting to the lead vet. 

Needless to say everyone was in awe! Not as much as me!! Haha.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Nina looks lovely look at those big bright eyes and that cute button nose Lola is starting to look more like beautiful self now too! In some pictures Lola looks so small compared to baby Nina


They aren't that different in size really.. There's only about 4 inches in the height and about 5 in length! Lola's sturdier and I think Nina's frame will be finer. Lola's just under 9kgs and Nina is 4.75kg. She's catching up!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love that Nina looks like she has a little smile it's just too cute!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Nina is adorable. She couldn't look bad nit even next to Lola and that is saying something!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Do you think he kept the nice round look of her muzzle ok? It doesn't look like a triangle - so I'm happy I think.. Just cannot believe how grown up its made her look. She's like a big girl in a puppy body!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

No triangle she looks wonderful. She is just growing up mum. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh she looks lovely, her coats and her colour. She looks sooo grown up though even though still a nickel puppy really....I need to try and do Fergus eyes xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Nina looks adorable after her trim looks all grown up.
Lola is adorable as well of course.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She looks fantastic! Looking at the pics I was surprised when you said she was half the weight of Lola but I guess the fluff is deceiving! She really is growing up so quickly!! Gorgeous girl x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe!! she is so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

As Ruth she looks fab and I think they did a great job with her muzzle....no triangles in sight!!! 

Lola does look great too.. Fluffing up nicely 

xxx


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Nina looks adorable, those wispy bits above her eyes (eyebrows) really define her lovely face! Just want to hug her! X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks great Ruth! He definitely did a great job. She is so confident and health looking. Were you holding a treat for those pics as she's pulling exactly the same face that Honey does when she sees something she wants! It's when you can see their teeth and it makes them look cheeky! xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She looks lovely Ruth, she still just has the little owl look 
Shes proper little model, almost smiles for the camera


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.. I'm used to the new look now and I love it.. I just love seeing all of her big bright eyes with no fuzz covering. She's so expressionate! 

There may have been a treat involved! Hehe!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So Nina has a special place in my heart and seeing those big brown eyes makes me fall in love even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks guys.. I'm used to the new look now and I love it.. I just love seeing all of her big bright eyes with no fuzz covering. She's so expressionate!
> 
> There may have been a treat involved! Hehe!


Yes, it's that look that's a giveaway!! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So Nina has a special place in my heart and seeing those big brown eyes makes me fall in love even more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Aww.. Thanks! She is lovely isn't she?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes, it's that look that's a giveaway!! xxx


It's determination... 

"I will do whatever you ask
I will do whatever you ask
I will do whatever you ask
I will do whatever you ask
I will do whatever you ask
... If you give me that TREEEAAAAAAAATTTTT"


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What beautiful pics!!! They both look stunning and it's lovely to see Nina's eyes, her fluffiness will soon return - remember what season we're in


----------



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

As I was scrolling down the photos and came to the ones of Nina sleeping.....oh my word soo like Milly, unbelievable.
Absolutely Gorgeous, and Lola too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Estherpatterson said:


> As I was scrolling down the photos and came to the ones of Nina sleeping.....oh my word soo like Milly, unbelievable.
> Absolutely Gorgeous, and Lola too!


Esther... We think the same! I could always see it but now with her big girl look.. Even more so!

We will have to bring her up for a visit!

She's such a gentle cute precious kind little girl! Xo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Esther is you are still on you should look at this thread...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=30473

Nina's first holiday! County Kerry!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All clean and fluffed up ... smelling wonderful I bet  lots of cuddles coming your way sweet smelling poos xxxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Such a sweetie. She looks lovely.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, 2 gorgeous girlies.  Seeing what a great job the groomer did on Nina's little face, especially around the eyes, makes me even more ashamed of the hack-DIY-job I did on poor Dexter!  Oh, I WISH it would hurry up and grow enough to get it done PROPERLY, poor chap looks ridiculous, its all clumpy, uneven and weird!!! 

Love Nina's face all groomed, she looks like a proper grown up little girlie now, and Lola looks super with her fur the length it is right now.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks good Ruth and I still can't get over how big she has grown. Do you think she will be bigger than Lola when fully grown?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks lovely, your girls always look so great together.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

That's a good cut. I love the way it's been done around the nose. Doesn't have the impression of being short on the face yet she can still see well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> She looks good Ruth and I still can't get over how big she has grown. Do you think she will be bigger than Lola when fully grown?


I think she might be a bit bigger, but not much. Though she is very fine! It's actually hard to know.. I took a good pic today that shows their size difference better, I think the pics are sometimes deceptive.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dang, don't tease. Where is the picture?
(Don't make me wait til Boxing Day


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for saying how well it looks.. I was so nervous of this first groom-as we all are. She's a stunner!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh whoops forgot to post the pic...

Here it is! They were watching birds in the garden! Good for the birds that the dogs were behind glass!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh whoops forgot to post the pic...
> 
> Here it is! They were watching birds in the garden! Good for the birds that the dogs were behind glass!
> 
> ...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> RuthMill said:
> 
> 
> > Oh whoops forgot to post the pic...
> ...


----------

